# 335d Tuning



## jonwill89 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 2011 335d, I was wondering if any one has tried the Renntech tune. I was trying to wait for Dinan, because of the warranty, but I am getting impatient. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=596738

EDIT: Dinan is not going to offer a tune on the M57 engine


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@jonwill89 I just came back from Lake Park and done a reflash on my 335d because of the EGR issues, Lenny gave me better higher top end and believe me the car is no longer a beast but a MONSTER!!!


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Axel61 said:


> @jonwill89 I just came back from Lake Park and done a reflash on my 335d because of the EGR issues, Lenny gave me better higher top end and believe me the car is no longer a beast but a MONSTER!!!


who tuned your car


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

RENNtech

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

